# Diamentional Intarisa Build with a big twist



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thinking of doing this Build here, is going to take some time. This is getting built for a client of mine, client bought this print with the idea of what she is looking for, but wants my interpretation on this print so I took it apart an it gave me some ideas. But I will be making a new print in what I want to do. The original print is from Judy Gale Roberts. I like the print but the build is not enough to bring it to life an dimension that I want, I posted pictures below of the print with my notes an her Judy's picture of her build.

So what you guys an gals think if I do it here besides my School Page 

This class is going to take a couple months so please bear with me








This class will be on my School page, just click the link below


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

The main goal for this new print is to truly to bring it to life is to do the refection better, I plan on resawing my back grounds pieces to achieve this I hope. an might add some blue dye for the water but just a hint of blue tho 
Below is pictures of refection's an dimension to help me with this project. Pictures I got off of Bing :laughing: There just for examples !!!!!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I think it's a good idea.


+1 :thumbsup:

It's way beyond my skill level right now (and time availability), but I really enjoy seeing your work.:yes:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd love to see it.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I vote post it here.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

It would be AWESOME if you could post a build thread on this. You do inspiring work, Roy, and we all would benefit from it. I realize that it would take ALOT of work on your part, but please know that it would be much appreciated.

I truly look forward to seeing this come together!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm doing it in this thread as I go just going to take some time. :yes:
Looking in the stach now :laughing:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you need to look at some bookmatched veneer for that reflection idea.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Na I'm not doing a marquetry piece right now just a Dimensional Intarsia piece with a big twist to it


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Today planning out some wood for this project, these woods I'm considering for the base background will not be using all of it.
I only budged $200.00 for this project  so going to the scrap an cutoff pile to keep cost down :blink:
Here is some of my choses so far, I want to get started on this tomorrow


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Today planning out some wood for this project, these woods I'm considering for the base background will not be using all of it.
> I only budged $200.00 for this project  so going to the scrap an cutoff pile to keep cost down :blink:
> Here is some of my choses so far, I want to get started on this tomorrow


 
I think you are screwing up Roy, I do not see any walnut there!!!  :laughing::laughing:
How are you doing?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I am not worthy to observe this, but I'm gonna anyway 'cause that's how I roll....


Your efforts and talents are enjoyeable to look at. Thanks for your willingness to share this project!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> I think you are screwing up Roy, I do not see any walnut there!!!  :laughing::laughing:
> How are doing?


 
Ho No you don't :laughing::laughing::laughing: Mikey :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Roy,

I like the idea. I have started doing some intarsia and look forward to the thread. Not too often that I get to see intarsia with dye.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well setting up to make the river banks for both pieces, got the wood prepped an cut to size . Using Marble Wood for the river bank, did a color check to :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: with the dye :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Next I marked out the shape of the river banks an cut them an edge sanded them :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Next I wanted to see what the new lay out going to look like an tweaked the river bank until happy :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Now to setup the resaw, did a test cut an happy with that. Got the resaw done now I have book Match sets so now I have the river bank but also the refection :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Decided to do the glue up for the water I'm using Bass wood for the water :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I had to find a nice piece of wood to give this piece a mud look before the wood 
Using Asian Satin Wood for this so what you all think


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Using Asian Satin Wood for this so what you all think


Very nice character in that wood. I like it.

Mark


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I went an pulled some old sticker wood I use for stickering Slads to use for a frame, an had to go back and change all the stickers to crappie oak here is why Picture before I worked on it an finished wood 
Going to be a nice frame


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty High budget stickers!!!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:icon_smile: Well I went ahead an did my miter cuts for the frame did a dry fit an its nice an tight :clap: An yes Mike I changed all the sticker wood out with crappie oak :laughing:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

this looks interesting. I shall sit back, watch and learn. thank you for sharing this


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm enjoying this. This will be great.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I worked on the water part today using Figured River Burch it has a nice pillow figure, pictures are before Machining an after glued up


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a sneak peek until Monday when I get back on it


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Well I went an pulled some old sticker wood I use for stickering Slads to use for a frame, an had to go back and change all the stickers to crappie oak here is why Picture before I worked on it an finished wood
> Going to be a nice frame


OMG if that is what your using for stickers, can I come pillage your scrap bins? ill leave donations! lol

Awesome work Couger, you sir have pure talent!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well today I wanted to get the bank an mud area done an shaped, so I did a small taper to the edge to the bank so I can start drawing my lines for fit up. In the pictures below is how I did it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Next I did the cut out of the bank side of the mud area. Next I fit up both sides an then decided to do the water side an ruffed shaped


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Now for water area with a boat you are going to need a boat ramp so I added one to this project, I used White Oak for the ramp. Also I brought the mud area around to the ramp an ruffed shaped it to the water


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Next part is the easy part need a boat an a guy on it, the hard part is the refection so I made 2. In the pictures below is the steps I took to do this. I cut the pattern apart an glued to wood an then did cut the wood an dry fitted the pieces together. One Boat is for the refection in the water


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I decide to make the mountain for the back ground, using Wal-Nut Burl for this, Pictures below on how I did this to resawing an using my drum sander 
Picture numbers 

1) Well this piece needs mountain in the back ground so I'm using Wal-Nut Burl for this, first need to get it cleaned up

2) Here I took it through the drum sander to clean it up, inside is bigger so I'll take it to the resaw to even it up

3) What the one side looks like after resawing

4) Took it through the drum sander again to clean it up I got a good book match now, even dressed up the edges

5) Now trying to decide if it should have some snow on the roof of the mountain so help me decide ?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking mighty good. That mountain would look good in snow I think.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I love what you are doing with this, Roy. I am just checking in, but am so intrigued to see how this is playing out... I'm a little confused, but will try to see a few more posts to see if I can make sense of what is going on.

Love that you are sharing this with us though.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well gluing up both pieces of the Mountain an did a layer build up of Holly for the snow


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

A new build to follow - cool


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What you reckon this thing will weigh in at? Better put a good wire on the back of the frame. lol Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here I'm just showing a general refection in water but I have a lot more to do with this yet, when this piece is done I expect it to weight around 15-25 lbs :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I got the Inlay of the boat an guy done last night an went ahead an shaped an sanded the reflections an water today. Added a coat of sealer to it right now. Time to shape the Mountain for the rest of the day


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have been just sitting back enjoying the show, but have to say "Wow" this is a great thread. Excellent craftsmanship as usual for you. :thumbsup:

The "big twist" is a big understatement. :laughing:

The reflective aspect is a lot of extra work, but adds so much to the piece.

Thanks for the detail. It adds a lot of interest to the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I somehow missed this thread, but I'm all caught up now. Let me just say....... words can't describe the awesomeness going on here! The complexity is astounding enough, and the brilliant execution is like nothing I've ever seen! I can't wait to see more Roy!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Today started an finished shaping the Mountain, added a shore line also an a piece of drift wood also


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Today started an finished shaping the Mountain, added a shore line also an a piece of drift wood also


Reminds me of lake Louise


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm so far behind on this Roy. 
But let me tell you this is really cool!!!! Looks rustic. Lol
So what is this for? Sorry if I missed something.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'm so far behind on this Roy.
> But let me tell you this is really cool!!!! Looks rustic. Lol
> So what is this for? Sorry if I missed something.


 Its for a client, she suppose to stop by tomorrow to check size, she has a log home in Gatlinburg


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Its for a client, she suppose to stop by tomorrow to check size, she has a log home in Gatlinburg


Well that's gonna looks great in a log home. 
Can't wait to see it complete. 
Thanks.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Reminds me of lake Louise


 
In B.C. Canada????


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

With all those cracks Roy, It looks like Mt. St Helens :laughing::laughing:
Nice work!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> With all those cracks Roy, It looks like Mt. St Helens :laughing::laughing:
> Nice work!!!!:thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing: Before she blew her top :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> In B.C. Canada????


Yeah that's the one


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Boat an guy shaped an even added a pole


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well the client loves it so far but she said its going into her log cabin asked me if I could change the frame to :furious: dark oak an be no taller than 28 inches ( At less she didn't say  stinking P ) an instead of one fish she wants 2, I said na problem but will not be able to add another shore line, she says that's great keep it simple :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good. Keep em coming.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

At least you will get your stickers back and be able to keep your pine, :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> At least you will get your stickers back and be able to keep your pine, :thumbsup:


  I got no Stinking P


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Changed the frame out to English Brown Oak now hopefully start Assembling tomorrow


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well base is done an ready for finish, now to start carving the fish an might add something I don't know yet


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Still following and it is looking even better


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 looks cool!!! It's tricky on the eyes.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man! That's looking great!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well Ruffed out the fish, using Spalted Sycamore an Quarter Sawn Sycamore, 2 different sizes for this project


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Just caught up on this one after being on the road for the last month! Wow!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are some big fish!!!!! Are those bass? 
Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yap when I get done carving them, there just ruff forum at the moment hoping to start the carving Thursday


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work! I have been enjoying this build Thank you!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well got the Carving station setup an started on the smaller fish, this is going to take some time thought


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice!!! Are you strictly power carving?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice!!! Are you strictly power carving?


Using hand an power on this one on the bigger one all hand I hope :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a nice station for power carving. 
Can't wait to see the details.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm Wanting to build a full carving station haven't yet put it will be coming soon I hope if I can keep the D F Doctors leave me along :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've been wanting to build a carving bench for some time now. One that flips up and spins, with dogs for holding stock. The ones I've seen have metal hardware. I'd like to do one out of wood. 
Just not sure how I would do it yet.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I've been wanting to build a carving bench for some time now. One that flips up and spins, with dogs for holding stock. The ones I've seen have metal hardware. I'd like to do one out of wood.
> Just not sure how I would do it yet.


 
Same here but I want sides an drawers to for the power carvers to an bits, want the dust filter build in also with some nice LED lights :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Something like this Roy. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14104


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Something like this Roy.
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14104


 
That's a nice one easy to make to, I'm looking for a station where the sides come up also similar to a hutch with the swivel base like that one on Lumberjocks. Want drawers so all my tools can be stored out of the way easily an have Led lights on the top an sides with 3 switches for the lights


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like something that could easily be added to the design.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That's a nice little set up.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I got the gills an mouth done so far an shaped the body mostly, ready to do the eyes an start tinting the body before I get the fins done


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! That's really starting to take shape. 
Nice detail on the gills and mouth. Looks like a salmon.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Eyes added now, do some fine sanding on them tomorrow an get ready to tint the body. Hoping to start the fins also tomorrow


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Added the Dyes so what you think I'm not liking the green


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Got to get the finish on it all the way before I add the other fins, so hopefully in a couple days this one will be done


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is looking fine. I can't particularly make out the green. I'm guessing that is the hue going down / across the body. Not knowing what sort of fish it is and what you've got in mind, it looks mighty fine to me.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> This is looking fine. I can't particularly make out the green. I'm guessing that is the hue going down / across the body. Not knowing what sort of fish it is and what you've got in mind, it looks mighty fine to me.


Its going to be a Bass Small Mouth :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Whatever it will be Roy, it sure is realistic. 
I like the way you did the dorsal fin.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Got the grill fired up, Roy... Send that bass on down! :laughing: 

Looks great!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Got the grill fired up, Roy... Send that bass on down! :laughing:
> 
> Looks great!


 
:laughing::laughing: Wait until the other fins are on it then its the big one next Spalted Sycamore :yes::yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> :laughing::laughing: Wait until the other fins are on it then its the big one next Spalted Sycamore :yes::yes:


:smile: nice!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm caught up. Whew. Looking good, Cougar. Man, the boat and its reflection look really cool. Nice carving on the fish. I'm hooked (yeah, pun intended) on this build. Coming along great so far :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow that fish does look good. Love the boat and reflection.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I added some more fins on it an sprayed the finish, time to make the last 2 fins one for each side


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well the last fins are made but not on yet hopefully Thursday I will have them on to many Doctors appointments this week


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a walleye now!!!! Laughing!!!! 
Looks good though.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That is looking really cool, a piece of art on its own. Amazing to think this is just a small part of something else.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> That is looking really cool, a piece of art on its own. Amazing to think this is just a small part of something else.


 
Ditto!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Small Fish Finally Done, Started on the big one now with no dyes at all


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great job on the fish, man! Very cool.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is coming along nicely, enjoying the progress


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 this has been really fun to watch. Can't wait to see it all complete.


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazing. Great job! Can hardly wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

You da man, Roy! Looking awesome!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I started the big Bass an it Spalted Sycamore were Spalted, I also changed the tail some to an have a different Idea on this one, NO DYE :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like how the grain is on this one.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> I like how the grain is on this one.


Yea it's a striper bass ray. Lol


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

The spalting in that one picture makes it look like it has a hook in its mouth!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

first time I read that i thought you said stripper


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> first time I read that i thought you said stripper


Ah yes, the ever elusive "stripper" bass. The good thing about those is that each bait only cost $1 and is guarantees you a catch! Hahaha


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well Worked on the Tail an some of the fins , trying to get the eyes done today also, not to sure if I get them done today rain coming


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Well Worked on the Tail an some of the fins , trying to get the eyes done today also, not to sure if I get them done today rain coming


Seeing as how fish live in water I doubt a little rain will upset them too much. :laughing:

Yeah, yeah... my joke was lame. But your work is fantastic.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You obviously have a good vision in your head of what you are making


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I was thinking about using these beauties for the Big Bass Eyes or Ebony The rocks are Opals from Brisbane Australia


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Don't think, just do. Lol
But their oval shaped and bass are round. 
Just saying.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Round ????? I don't think so Here is some pictures I use to do some carvings with, or maybe in the north there round :laughing::laughing::laughing: Damm Yankee Bass :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

They look round to me!!!! 
See round.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Look a little closer there out of round, only the mounted ones have the round eyes :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well The Eyes are done so far still need to do some more shaping on them, I used the Ebony tho the females in the house over ruled me :furious::furious:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Well I was thinking about using these beauties for the Big Bass Eyes or Ebony The rocks are Opals from Brisbane Australia


I imagine they'd be worth a pretty penny


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking very good.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Something Fishy going on :laughing::laughing::laughing: The girls took my Opals from me :furious::furious: used Ebony. Still got to do some fine areas an then the finish goes on


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lookin good enough to fry up. Hey what's this about yankee Bass- dern southiner's. :furious::furious:
Nice work roy!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Lookin good enough to fry up. Hey what's this about yankee Bass- dern southiner's. :furious::furious:
> Nice work roy!!!


did someone say fish and chips


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> did someone say fish and chips


 
MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Miss those days


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Something Fishy going on :laughing::laughing::laughing: The girls took my Opals from me :furious::furious: used Ebony. Still got to do some fine areas an then the finish goes on


That's looking great. I'm really forward to seeing the final project.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I started the finish Work got first coat on main frame an one coat on the Big Bass so back at it tomorrow


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well was hoping to get back on it but can't until Thursday F D Doctors an there needles :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Well was hoping to get back on it but can't until Thursday F D Doctors an there needles :furious::furious::furious:


Sorry to hear :thumbdown:

Hope you get some good shop days soon!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere, I'll wait 


Take care


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Question for all you guys , Trying to place the big fish on the frame an now I see 3 different areas for it. Need your help in placing the big fish on frame?
1) Top Left side
2) bottom center
3) left side lower area
Its placement is important an it will be raised off the frame


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> 1) Top Left side


My vote....

Mark


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm digging the top left.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm kind of partial to option 1 - top left. That said I think it could change ad pieces are added so I'm no help at all! :laughing:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

+4 top left


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm for the top left as well, but need to see a bigger picture of it. Hard to see the placement.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok Better pictures :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Question for all you guys , Trying to place the big fish on the frame an now I see 3 different areas for it. Need your help in placing the big fish on frame?
1) Top Left side
2) bottom center
3) left side lower area
Its placement is important an it will be raised off the frame


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Still think the top left looks best.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MmudKatD2 said:


> Still think the top left looks best.


+1

Yep, I like the top left still too!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Top left Roy.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Another Top Left


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't think I need to, but TOP LEFT!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

1 or 2

if you go 2 I wonder even if you mount it an inch off the frame -give even more depth to the whole scene.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Personally I was hoping that my shop wall would be one of the options :sad::sad: but since it was not, top left would be best.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> 1 or 2
> 
> if you go 2 I wonder even if you mount it an inch off the frame -give even more depth to the whole scene.


ok that comment was one post after you first asked and did not see all the other posts

If you go for option 2 (and yes make it pop sounds good, did not see that before either), I think slightly rotate the fish clock wise so bottom of fish on each side are closer to level and it will look lie the fish is on a downward part of its dive out of the water.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Top left is my vote too.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ditto on the top left.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> ok that comment was one post after you first asked and did not see all the other posts
> 
> If you go for option 2 (and yes make it pop sounds good, did not see that before either), I think slightly rotate the fish clock wise so bottom of fish on each side are closer to level and it will look lie the fish is on a downward part of its dive out of the water.


 
Yap Its going to be lifted by 1 inch off frame an top left looks like it jumping also also putting it on a slight angle to


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Because it is jumping, it needs to be up. Top left.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Fish Mounted to frame an sits up 1 inch off the frame


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Your efforts continue to impress me. Beautiful work!!!

Mark


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

looking good, you'd wanna keep that - guess your getting paid well for it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Everyone I don't have the thanks button anymore :blink: an yes I'm getting paid very good on this one when its finished tho :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Thanks Everyone I don't have the thanks button anymore :blink: an yes I'm getting paid very good on this one when its finished tho :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Well get your clothes on and maybe they will give the button back if you are really good!!! Chance are probably slim though now that I think about it.............


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Well get your clothes on and maybe they will give the button back if you are really good!!! Chance are probably slim though now that I think about it.............


You are a Nutter :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Cougar, you do nothing but impress!! Great work as always. Just wandering wheres the reverse image of the fishing rod? The finish looks incredible as well!

FWIW, the actual fish pics that cougar posted were small mouth bass, the ones Dominick posted were large mouth bass. Thats why the eyes are different. The bigger the fish gets, the bigger and bulgyer the eyes get too. Just saying, lol.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll be inlaying it when its not raining :furious: but broke out some of my carving knives an worked on some cedar today tho
This one not for this project an I love my hand tools to :laughing::laughing: semces to relax me some from the house nags :yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> I'll be inlaying it when its not raining :furious: but broke out some of my carving knives an worked on some cedar today tho
> This one not for this project an I love my hand tools to :laughing::laughing: semces to relax me some from the house nags :yes::yes:


Why do you have to wait till the rain stops? 
Fish like water Roy. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that's looking cool! The more finished pictures you texted to me are even better!

...that's right, guys and gals! I've seen more recent pictures before y'all!!! Nah nah na boo boo!!! :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:furious::furious: Still raining an now I got a nice piece of wood coming to redo the small fish with, but it want be small at all, want to make a nice one to come across the whole bottom, so trading the small fish for the wood LOL an Im not telling you guys who he is :laughing::laughing::laughing: but worked on the cedar one today an even put on 1 coat of Watco Natural Danish Oil on


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice red snapper!!!! Lol


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

:thumbsup: on the cedar fish!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Wish that wood was here now the :furious: Nags are getting to me, might start a new project.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Wish that wood was here now the :furious: Nags are getting to me, might start a new project.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 
Get the wood there then!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Man that's looking cool! The more finished pictures you texted to me are even better!
> 
> ...that's right, guys and gals! I've seen more recent pictures before y'all!!! Nah nah na boo boo!!! :laughing:


Oh yeah? Well you're a meanie face and that's not fair. I'm telling my mommy. :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh yeah? Well you're a meanie face and that's not fair. I'm telling my mommy. :laughing:


:laughing: go tell yo momma! What yo momma gonna do? Huh? Huh? Tell her, already! :laughing::laughing: hahaha


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I cedar fish

looking fine


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I failed to comment on the cool fish. You're pretty darned good with the fish carvings. I'm still waiting to see where that second fish is going to be mounted.

This latest fish looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I failed to comment on the cool fish. You're pretty darned good with the fish carvings. I'm still waiting to see where that second fish is going to be mounted.
> 
> This latest fish looks pretty awesome too.


 
Redoing the small fish going to make a bigger one for the bottom of the frame an trying to give the illusion of it swimming off to the right, just waiting for the wood to get to me so I can get it done, trading the small fish for the Sycamore that I need for the second fish


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, now I know what your comment about waiting for wood was all about. I apparently overlooked that whole deal. Whoever is making the trade with you is getting the better end of the deal. The fish was super cool. They are very lucky people.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well last 2 fins are on an started the sanding sealer, still waiting on the sycamore, so be looking to carve Scat for the Chinaberry Cedar Urn next so I can get it out the door to


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, that just looks awesome! Steve is right, whoever is getting that is DEFINITELY getting the better end of the deal!!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the one for the trade, Cedar one got a home in California


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> This is the one for the trade, Cedar one got a home in California


OH!... Dang, sure hope the sycamore still gets over there after that bait-n-switch! :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: I did say the small fish :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: I did say the small fish :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hope the guy sending that sycamore heard that and doesn't change his name!

:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

did you get dressed, looks like they gave your 'thanks' button back


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no::no: Get dressed to hot down here :laughing: But got the thanks button back, the thanks button great here :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I got this months issue of BASSMASTER 3D, it's incredible how 3D tech works! It's like this bass is just jumping of of the page!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I got this months issue of BASSMASTER 3D, it's incredible how 3D tech works! It's like this bass is just jumping of of the page!


 
Glad you liked the issue :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Glad you liked the issue :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'm at FD today, and the guys and I all agree:

It was delicious! Please send more! :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Soooooooo, YOU'RE the lucky dude who got the delicious, beautiful fish. Cool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Soooooooo, YOU'RE the lucky dude who got the delicious, beautiful fish. Cool.


:laughing: sure am!!! It's niiiiiiice!


----------



## hobbyer (Jul 2, 2013)

i remember seeing some spalted wood that was tinged blue...sorry can't remember what species...i will look through my supply.
rich


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

feel like I've missed out, been a way for a few days but im back


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Im just waiting for a nice piece of Sycamore to get to me so I can replace the small fish with a bigger one :wheelchair: Want this one out the door time coming short at the end of the month :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> feel like I've missed out, been a way for a few days but im back


You've been gone a few days. Maybe it was US who missed out


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You've been gone a few days. Maybe it was US who missed out


nah you didn't miss anything - our daughter just causing us grief as usual


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well the post woman was good to be today, dropped off a huge piece of Sycamore from Louisiana from a friend, traded the small fish for the wood so now going to get ready to carve the final big Bass from it an I'm going to use my hand tools for it so cant weight until tomorrow to start it


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see it myself.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Obviously I don't know a lot about timbers. I just use what is at hand. Sounds like your friend got the better end of the deal. A carved fish for a lump of wood. 


Anyway, looking forward to the next round.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Obviously I don't know a lot about timbers. I just use what is at hand. Sounds like your friend got the better end of the deal. A carved fish for a lump of wood.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the next round.


Oh yeah... I definitely got the better end of the deal on that one! :smile::yes::smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think I should offer some wood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well didn't get as far as I wanted yesterday :furious: storms came in quick an storms through the weekend here :furious: but will work on it as I can


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's sweet Roy. I'd love to be able to carve like you.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a very nice carving. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, cool!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well this is far as I got so far due to the storms over the weekend an today to :furious: but class on Saturday was great tho 10 students all turned there first Hollow Forum :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good! Those students worked at your shop or at the school? How boit some pictures if the student's work?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Looking good! Those students worked at your shop or at the school? How boit some pictures if the student's work?


 
2 Students at a time at Greg's shop all day ac an all :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

fish is looking great

love some pics of your lessons too


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wish I could take some lessons.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

if my shop is up and running when you come down under maybe I might get some lessons if you make it this way for a visit


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> if my shop is up and running when you come down under maybe I might get some lessons if you make it this way for a visit


 
Lessons na problem :laughing::laughing: Hopefully I'll get there


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Wish I could take some lessons.


 
All lessons are free as long you have your own material :laughing::laughing: that's the only expense in taking a lesson, most don't know where to get there materials or tools when they come for tools I let them use mine so they can get the feel of them before they buy some :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I got some more done time to add the fine detail an finish the fins an eyes


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Loving it Roy, showed an apprentice carpenter and joiner a link to your bench build - she says she is inspired as she is about to make herself a work bench


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looking great, Roy! That's going to look sweet when it's done!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well got a couple hours today an started the fins, little bit more to do but its getting there


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Boy that ones looks like it's going to taste even better than the last one!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I definitely want lessons


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well All the main fins are done now going to set up to do the scales  ya I'm going to carve them in the wood :blink::blink::yes: an its going to take a lot of my F time to, thanks Firemedic


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Great detail work.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

that is looking mighty fin


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:yes: Here is a picture of the gouges I'm going to use for the fins around the face, bottom an tail there f small so its going to take some time to do the scales


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

amazing what can be accomplished when the hours are put in. Dont know how you put a $$$ figure on something like that


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well the fins are done for right now, time to work on the scales an I started on a practice piece of scrap.
Once scales are done then I'll finish the fins an have the side ones mounted an the bottom ones done rest of the way


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The scales look nice. 
How did you do them?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good Roy!... as expected :yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> The scales look nice.
> How did you do them?


I use these with a bigger gouge :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Scales are been ruffed in now


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice work in the scales and fin textures. It almost looks real now.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Simply amazing Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Very nice work in the scales and fin textures. It almost looks real now.


It is real!!!! 
Wood that is. Lol. Nice detail work Roy.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW! That looks awesome!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well got the lower fins done an now the first coat of Watco Oil


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looking saWEET!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

do you carve fries with that?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally amazing. That is looking great.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks good enough to eat roy- Fantastic work...........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> do you carve fries with that?


Fish and (wood) chips? Sure!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Damm Big carving eaten the small carving !!!! 
Started the finishing work today an still more to do


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful, man! Nice touch adding the meal in its mouth. Your client is in for quite a treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I was a bit worried about those yellow embellishments till I clicked on the thumbnail.

Shame about the little fella, all that work only to be eaten


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That looks awesome! You sure that's sycamore?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> That looks awesome! You sure that's sycamore?


Its best be :furious: you sent it to me :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Its best be :furious: you sent it to me :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh no no - I sent you cottonwood! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Kidding of course!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if you are going fishing in a boat an have a float on the line why not have a RUBY :laughing::laughing::laughing:
I will be posting the final pictures tomorrow


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

is it finished already  what am I gonna follow now

the next thread


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> is it finished already  what am I gonna follow now
> 
> the next thread


I got a good project coming up soon :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> I got a good project coming up soon :laughing::laughing::laughing:


cool, if I'm not following it within a couple of posts I hope someone PMs me 

I'd hate to miss it


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Totally Completed an Client came a cried when she seen it today she already called the Movers to pickup tomorrow going to Kentucky


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very well done! Beautiful work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!!!! And this was a great journey you shared with us. Glad she's happy.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

looks awesome Roy ... how do you go about pricing something like that?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't LOL I told her how much the materials were an she payed that an then put I not ****e you $10,000.00 cash on the table that money goes to Childrens Wolfen Center an to the Shiners 
I make things at cost an then people put a donation to either hospital in witch me an the Wife give to them


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks awesome, Roy! Very very nicely done!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yap its nice to have clients that does this for a good cause


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

that is very cool and must be rewarding for you. I would find it very satisfying if I was every able to accomplish something like that


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> that is very cool and must be rewarding for you. I would find it very satisfying if I was every able to accomplish something like that


 
yap I know of a 9 year old getting her chemo treatments with that money :yes::yes:


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

That is a work of art and a real class act.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> I don't LOL I told her how much the materials were an she payed that an then put I not ****e you $10,000.00 cash on the table that money goes to Childrens Wolfen Center an to the Shiners
> I make things at cost an then people put a donation to either hospital in witch me an the Wife give to them


I am humbled by your generosity and creativity.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

GoIrish said:


> I am humbled by your generosity and creativity.


+1. You, Sir, are a class act all the way.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Roy that is an amazing piece. Absolutely fine.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, Roy! Amazing work and amazing generosity!!


----------

